# Dell Inspiron 14 New 1464



## Arun the Gr8 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Dell Inspiron 14 New 1464 (Review coming soon...)*

Guys, I am getting myself a new laptop
The "New Dell Inspiron 14 1464" with the following (probable) config:

Intel Core i3-350 (2.26Ghz, 4 Threads, 3MB L2 cache)
4 GB DDR3 1066 MHz RAM
320 GB 7200 RPM HDD
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4330 512 MB
Windows(R) 7 Home Premium 64bit
14.0" High Definition (1366x768) WLED Display
Integrated 1.3 mega pixel webcam

And the rest are pretty standard for all the laptops..

Expect a Review in a fortnight as soon I get my hands on it..


----------



## raja2281 (May 11, 2010)

how much r u getting this for???


----------



## PraKs (May 11, 2010)

I would really like to see its PHOTOS. Is it Inspi 14R ??

Please post it soon. Can you please give its code number & date of purchase, want to confirm few things about Inspi 14R


----------

